# best loft floor



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

I am designing a small loft that I want to be able to walk into but also be as maintenance free as possible as far as cleaning the floor goes. What does everyone use for flooring in their lofts?
Thanks


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

My loft is 6 X 16---I have metal grating on 12 foot---the part for the pigeons


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

My 6 X 16 loft

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=451707&postcount=10


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can have a solid wood floor, metal grated floor or wood slate floor, hard wire floor, some have cement, or even luan which I think is sort of like laminate flooring. depending on where you live, one may be better than another., snakes and mice can get in a slated floor if it is not closed off , so cleaning underneath the loft at some point would need to happen I would guess, so not sure how those folks keep the critters out, and clean under it when the time comes if it has to be closed off under the loft. I use a wood floor and scrape it, it does not take long if you do it everyday or every other .


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

My loft is 14 inches off the ground--clean under it 1-2 times a year [put it in the compose pile ] I have 1/2 X 1 wire around it--keeps most criters out-and put "Snake Away" under it along with Rat Poison also. Still get a snake now and then. But all in all very few problems.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Why walk into a Small Loft?
Just build one that you can reach into, without getting your feet dirty.
That's what I did, after I had a walk in loft with 30 Pigeons in it.
It really depends on how many Pigeons that you want to keep.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

sky tx said:


> My 6 X 16 loft
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=451707&postcount=10



Is that your fly loft? Do you also have a breeders loft?

Just wondering


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Nope--thats all of my loft/lofts. After Racing 31 years & 74 y/o-not the best of health-and a 50 pound bag of feed feels like 100 pounds now. I down sized.--Keep 3-4 pair of breeders--Keep maybe 12-18 old birds--start with 15-20 young birds. I fly for the fun of it.-NOW-Never ship the bird limit to a race. Ship 6-8-10. May not fly ever race We have both a "A" & "B race -relese 30 minutes or 1 hour apart.. YES years ago had a 8 X 24 racing loft and a 8 x 12 breeding loft. Other club members will give us older flyers birds if we want or need them. They are trying to keep this sport and club members "Alive"/"UP".


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

sky tx said:


> Nope--thats all of my loft/lofts. After Racing 31 years & 74 y/o-not the best of health-and a 50 pound bag of feed feels like 100 pounds now. I down sized.--Keep 3-4 pair of breeders--Keep maybe 12-18 old birds--start with 15-20 young birds. I fly for the fun of it.-NOW-Never ship the bird limit to a race. Ship 6-8-10. May not fly ever race We have both a "A" & "B race -relese 30 minutes or 1 hour apart.. YES years ago had a 8 X 24 racing loft and a 8 x 12 breeding loft. Other club members will give us older flyers birds if we want or need them. They are trying to keep this sport and club members "Alive"/"UP".


I was starting think I was going the wrong way. I have a 8 X 15 it has two sections, Then I have a ten cage breeder loft that is elevated off the ground 4 X 16. I am looking to build onto both. LOL Was thinking about doubling them.


----------

